# Vos applications sur iPad Pro??



## rom624 (18 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai commandé un iPad Pro 12,9" 256 go et aimerais avoir vos avis ou ressenti sur cet iPad Pro. 

Pour cela, ça serait bien que chacun liste les applications qu'il utilise le plus ou le moins..... Je vais faire un inventaire au fur et à mesure, cela pourra aider certains je pense dont moi. Merci de préciser à quoi sert l'appli svp. 


Quelles applications utilisez vous? 
Comment faites vous pour vos transferts de fichiers? Clé usb?......
Merci à tous pour vos retours.

Romain


----------



## ramchamcham (21 Septembre 2017)

Hello, et bien tout dépend de tes besoins ....
Moi aussi je viens de m’offrir le tout nouveau 12,9 c’est tout simplement une tuerie !
Quel confort pour de la consultation pour le traitement d’images et de vidéos ! Avec iOS 11 tout change 
Mais pour répondre à ta question moi j’utilise énorments les différentes solutions proposées par Apple (pages Numbers pixelmator iBook photo fichier ,etc ... mais aussi affinity Snapseed YouTube Deezer ...)


----------



## ramchamcham (21 Septembre 2017)

J’oubliais freebox compagnon et VLC (certainement le combo parfait pour la vidéo)


----------



## rom624 (21 Septembre 2017)

Merci ton retour. Je pense que ça va être difficile de passer à numbers, pages... mais à voir et essayer!
As tu déjà fait un transfert sur une clé usb? Si oui quelle appli?


----------



## Chris K (30 Septembre 2017)

Salut,

Effectivement, tout dépend de tes besoins...

En dehors de mes besoins spécifiques, j’utilise :
- OpenVPN (son nom parle de lui même) ;
- Pages, Numbers ;
- Notes : prise de notes avec l’Apple Pencil et au clavier (j’utilisais auparavant GoodNotes qui est aussi très bon et permet une meilleure organisation des notes) ;
- Dropbox ;
- PDF Expert (très pratique pour annoter mes PDF) ;


----------



## Jeandubos (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour 
Je suis l heureux utilisateur d un iPad Pro 12 pouce depuis juin 
Voici les applis que j utilise 
- Word 
- Excel 
- PowerPoint 
- keynote 
- OneNote prise de note clavier et surtout stylet 
- telegram 
- weekcalendar 
- safari et chrome 
- sharp3d
- bring 
- compagnon (free)
- freetelec 
- molotov 
- infuse 
- youtube 
- allocine 
- simplemind+
- ooreader 
- teamviewer 
- documents 
+ toutes les applis natives Apple type photo, fichier, FaceTime etc...

Bon dimanche


----------



## roquebrune (8 Octobre 2017)

Affinity photo
Procreate
Sketchbook pro


----------



## rom624 (11 Octobre 2017)

Merci de vos retours. Hâte d’avoir le mien (3 semaines bientôt 4 c’est long!!!)


----------



## Nolsen12345 (2 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir
Je cherche une application de clavardarge pour mon iPad Pro sous iOS 11


----------



## USB09 (2 Novembre 2017)

rom624 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé un iPad Pro 12,9" 256 go et aimerais avoir vos avis ou ressenti sur cet iPad Pro.
> 
> ...



Tu trouveras pas mal de topic sur le sujet mais je m'avance. 
L'iPad est un appareil connecté il te faudrait un routeur portable. 
On en vend qui font batterie de recharge et lisent USB et SD card. 

RAVPOWER
Lecteur de carte mémoire, RAVPower Filehub NAS routeur sans fil portable, batterie externe 6000mAh, Hot Spot (borne wifi) WLAN, point d'accès pour iPhone/ Android/ Windows/ Mac https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00T93Y6V8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_wh1-zb6QQ6RX8

HOOTOO
HooToo Lecteur de Disque Dur, Routeur Sans fil portable, NAS, 10400mAh, Batterie Externe, Point d’access- TripMate Titan https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B012Q9ZH0K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_vi1-zbYFFAFAB


----------



## USB09 (3 Novembre 2017)

J'ajoute qu'il y a aussi des clés USB lightning


----------



## rom624 (4 Novembre 2017)

Oui je pense essayer la clé lightning de sandisk il me semble


----------



## USB09 (4 Novembre 2017)

Je ne suis pas trop clé (trop facilement obsolète) , j'ai un disque portable de 2to , no soucis.


----------



## rom624 (6 Novembre 2017)

Que pensez vous des clés comme celle ci? Qui en possèdes une?
https://www.amazon.fr/dAluminium-lExtension-Transfert-Appareils-Ordinateur/dp/B01F86AQR2?th=1


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (7 Novembre 2017)

rom624 a dit:


> Que pensez vous des clés comme celle ci? Qui en possèdes une?
> https://www.amazon.fr/dAluminium-lExtension-Transfert-Appareils-Ordinateur/dp/B01F86AQR2?th=1



Page introuvable


----------



## rom624 (8 Novembre 2017)

Bizarre que le lien ne marche. C’est une clé usb OMARS


----------



## ibabar (8 Novembre 2017)

rom624 a dit:


> Bizarre que le lien ne marche. C’est une clé usb OMARS


Chez moi le lien s'affiche parfaitement


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Novembre 2017)

Alors du coup, je viens d'essayer à nouveau.

Ca ne marche pas sur Google chrome j'ai ce message :




Par contre, ça marche bien sur Safari. Bizarre ?


----------



## peyret (8 Novembre 2017)

sur Firefox 57, le lien m'ouvre 2 onglets :

https://www.amazon.fr/dAluminium-lE...ils-Ordinateur/dp/B01F86AQR2?th=1&tag=wgen-21
et
https://www.amazon.fr/dAluminium-lExtension-Transfert-Appareils-Ordinateur/dp/B01F86AQR2th=1

La différence "&tag=wgen-21" qui est rajouté.... celui qui fonctionne.... mais pourquoi 2 onglets ?


----------



## rom624 (9 Novembre 2017)

Que pensez vous donc de cette clé?


----------



## USB09 (17 Novembre 2017)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je cherche une application de clavardarge pour mon iPad Pro sous iOS 11



iMessage a tout hasard ?


----------

